# Vip211k chk switch



## K Charles (Oct 23, 2013)

I got a 211 for the rv and hooked to a 500 dish it worked but not at home because 119 ? is to low in the sky. I have DirecTV and a portible dish with one LNB so I tried that at 62.5 it worked. Left home and used the 500, came home again and when I do the check switch it says I have nothing. Can the LNB just go bad or did it always say nothing connected even when it worked? I think it used to say CONN on port 1 but it says X now.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

23 degrees doesn't really qualify as low in the sky unless you're near mountains or some very tall hills; something I wouldn't expect to see a lot of in Connecticut.

The ViP211 may work with an old school DIRECTV dish as it could see it as a "legacy" DISH 300.

A DISH 500 would likely have a DP Twin or DPP Twin LNB assembly that would require a check switch to let the receiver know what it is dealing with.

A less iffy solution would be to point the DISH 500 at 61.5W and hope to be able to pick up 72.7 as well by splitting the difference.

Doing some quick math, that comes out to an elevation of 41.3 degrees with 6.1 degrees tilt counterclockwise. Again, you need to run a check switch to let the receiver know what manner of LNB it is working with.


----------



## K Charles (Oct 23, 2013)

When I went from the foldup dish to the 500 I did a check switch, then another when I went back. On the second time back to the fold up dish the check switch said there was no dish, I think that's what it means. I had an "X" where "CONN" was before. If the LNB is gone I'll just get another but I don't want to buy one if something else is wrong. I don't like to carry the 500 in the camper. I have DiresTV at the house and can only get that to work from the top of the barn because of the trees on the hill to the west of us.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

If you aren't aimed at a satellite a check switch isn't going to find anything. When you run a switch test it should run through 38 tests if it detects a "Legacy" LNB or no signal.


----------



## K Charles (Oct 23, 2013)

When I do a check switch with the dish 500 LNB inside the camper with no dish after the 38 tests it says "conn" in port 1 and port 2 but when I do a test switch with the Winegard fold up (that did work with the 211) after the 38 tests it has an "X" under port 1. My question is, does that mean the LNB is bad or is something else wrong? The 211 does work with the 500 if I drive up on the hill.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

K Charles said:


> When I do a check switch with the dish 500 LNB inside the camper with no dish after the 38 tests it says "conn" in port 1 and port 2 but when I do a test switch with the Winegard fold up (that did work with the 211) after the 38 tests it has an "X" under port 1. My question is, does that mean the LNB is bad or is something else wrong? The 211 does work with the 500 if I drive up on the hill.


On the hill you have a signal else where you don't and the LNB is good but a switch test has to see a satellite signal.


----------



## nitehawk62 (May 6, 2014)

my vip 222k goes through 50 test and doesn't report any switch. tested with a LNB from a 1000.2 and a 1000.4 lnb. does tyhis mean the problem is with my receiver or the LNB,s why the 50 test and not the 38??


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

> my vip 222k goes through 50 test and doesn't report any switch. tested with a LNB from a 1000.2 and a 1000.4 lnb. does tyhis mean the problem is with my receiver or the LNB,s why the 50 test and not the 38??


Again it appears you do not have a satellite signal.. Just connecting a LNB without it being aimed at a satellite is going to only show CONNECTED. If it does not identify the LNB suspect a receiver problem.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

nitehawk62 said:


> my vip 222k goes through 50 test and doesn't report any switch. tested with a LNB from a 1000.2 and a 1000.4 lnb. does tyhis mean the problem is with my receiver or the LNB,s why the 50 test and not the 38??


Are you connecting your 222k in a RV or in the home? If an RV, what type of dish are you connecting to? Are you getting any error messages after you perform a test? Please let me know to further assist you.

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

nitehawk62 said:


> my vip 222k goes through 50 test and doesn't report any switch. tested with a LNB from a 1000.2 and a 1000.4 lnb. does tyhis mean the problem is with my receiver or the LNB,s why the 50 test and not the 38??


remove any check mark on that switch test screen (I recall Alternative mark would go to 50 tests)


----------



## dar (Jun 6, 2014)

Can anyone help me. I have a vip211 receiver and a dish 500 in zip code 55605 and only 1 tv. We have had this for some years. I want HD channels so now put up a dish 1000.2 instead. After doing everything you are suppose to . . . I still have only 119 & 110. I keep reading that I need new software so that my receiver will recognize the dish 1000.2. I even called Dish Network and they are no help except to send a tech. People say to go to dish pointer and I have, but again it does not give results for 129. Anyone have some suggestions?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

119w is enough to get current FW, so keep it for while, it will update
post screenshot with switch matrix, no need to use words what is there what is not


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Which 1000.2 dish do you have Western Arc or Eastern Arc?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if he would post pictures of the dish, switch, screenshots it would be easy to help him
then wait for partial wording ...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RBA said:


> Which 1000.2 dish do you have Western Arc or Eastern Arc?


Grand Portage is probably in the Duluth DMA so I'm guessing they're set up for WA with a 1000.2.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> if he would post pictures of the dish, switch, screenshots it would be easy to help him
> then wait for partial wording ...


With only one post to their credit, posting pictures probably isn't an option.


----------

